# Help out rescue and look fabulous...



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

at the same time.
Check out these new Shirts at the Havtohavit store!!

havtohavit.com - they have FABULOUS stuff but these Tshirts are adorable!!!! 

And while placing your order - think about our rescue pups - order an extra harness and leash and ask them to ship them to the Rescue supply people. Right now my East Coast supply closet is full - but our west coast person is in desperate need of supplies. She needs harnesses, leashes and toys!! Any time you place an order through Havtohavit, you can add an item and they will send it to Jane, if you ask.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder, Laurie! And those t-shirts are really nice!


----------

